# SD Anyone?



## HoLLa (Apr 30, 2004)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and was wondering if anybody was from the 619/858/760 area thanx, peace!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

HoLLa said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and was wondering if anybody was from the 619/858/760 area thanx, peace!


619 here

and alot more of us can be found at the sr20forum


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

619 here tooo! Welcome to the forums. 
I know that 619 is down here, 858 is north like mira mesa, but where is 760 at??


----------



## HoLLa (Apr 30, 2004)

760 is pretty much Escondido area, around the 15


----------



## SDspecv (May 8, 2004)

HoLLa said:


> 760 is pretty much Escondido area, around the 15


858 :cheers: Poway. Why were u askin? Im lookin for a team. I got an 04' specv, lookin to get more into the scene. Lemme know whats up.


----------



## SilvrSpec619 (Apr 12, 2003)

Sup, 619 Here. Also got a buddy that's got a Silver '03 Spec too in my area. Message me or email me to kick it or something!!! :thumbup:


----------



## greathands (Jan 9, 2004)

*I'm from El Cajon*



HoLLa said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and was wondering if anybody was from the 619/858/760 area thanx, peace!


How do you like your car? Where did you get yours from? Do you plan to upgrade it?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I like my car very much. Got it at the Nissan in El Cajon right off the 8. I already upgraded it sort of, JWT pop charger and Hotshot header. hahaha I know that wasn't directed towards me but oh well, hehehe


----------



## t1g.com (Jun 11, 2003)

checking in....
858 mira mesa area
1995 b14 se-r with way too many stickers on it (we use the car as a rolling billboard for my brother's sign business) the red&white one in the background...


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

What kind of racing you do t1?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

858 Mira Mesa, 2000 Altima on steelies/hubcaps.


----------



## SKEEBODET (Dec 13, 2003)

858 PQ 
CHECK OUT MY PAGE
http://www.cardomain.com/profile/discopotato200sx


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Keepin it gangsta huh Ry Ry?? Hahahaha
Nice set up you got there skeebodet. You should have came to the dyno day we had a couple months ago.


----------



## SKEEBODET (Dec 13, 2003)

i know...i havent dynoed my car yet...i want to see how much power its putting to the wheels


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> 858 Mira Mesa, 2000 Altima on steelies/hubcaps.


 Awww hell. Ry is keepin it hardcore gangsta, yo. 

Mod your alti already   :dumbass:


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> Awww hell. Ry is keepin it hardcore gangsta, yo.
> 
> Mod your alti already   :dumbass:


Word homie. haha

I would have my wheels already but the rack and pinion steering gear decided to crap out, leaking power steering fluid all over the place. Not cheap....


----------

